# Questions for NBADraft.net (Preseason)



## Matthew Maurer

Moderator please sticky this.... 
Anyone who has any questions please let them fly...


----------



## pizzoni

*Maurer about pre-season*

Matthew,

I wanna know what you think about Alex Garcia? He was a guard/ foward in Brazil NT and now he will play PG for the Spurs. Do you think he will have a carrer in NBA,r just play some games and go to europe or a Sanchez type carrer (always in injury list).

is Dwane Wade that good? he look great at pre-season?

Will Joe Johnson became a good player this season?

Will Barbosa play thi season or just be a bench warmer?

What do you think about the Nugz young guys? Nene, Skita, White and Anthony? How will they play this season? Will White, Nene and Skita improve? and if they had improve, where is their weakness??

Pizzoni
Regards from Brazil


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I wanna know what you think about Alex Garcia? He was a guard/ foward in Brazil NT and now he will play PG for the Spurs. Do you think he will have a carrer in NBA,r just play some games and go to europe or a Sanchez type carrer (always in injury list).
> 
> is Dwane Wade that good? he look great at pre-season?
> 
> Will Joe Johnson became a good player this season?
> 
> Will Barbosa play thi season or just be a bench warmer?
> 
> What do you think about the Nugz young guys? Nene, Skita, White and Anthony? How will they play this season? Will White, Nene and Skita improve? and if they had improve, where is their weakness??



Garcia is great prospect for them Kudos should go out to thier scouts. He could be a great back-up problem with Garcia is that he's not a pure PG he doesn't have alot of the pure leadership and command of an offense that Sanchez has. Although athletically he is above Sanchez. Overall I don't see him staying in the NBA wrong although I could be wrong he has a lot going for him. 

On Dwyane Wade yes sir I beileve him and Anthony have the best shots at getting R.O.Y honors.

Really it's all on Joe Johnson he has the ability everyone knows it he got to develop it and really want to be a great player not just an average player. I'll put it to you like this he has the talent to make Penny Hardaway sit the bench...

Barbosa playing time will depend greatly on his ability to find a role he's not back in Brazil dropping 28 points per game. He's backing up an all-star in Marbury. Defensively his athleticness could earn him time. But I don't really see more than 8-12 minutes per game from him.


Well I still think regardless of the poor press that Skita will develop into a solid pro it's waaay too early to write him off. As for Hilario I defeinately see all-star ability in him. His continued improvement offensively and game knowledge could easily push him into among the league's young powers. I have never liked White he seems to me like a poor Antoine Walker who needs to learn how to do more than shoot from the perimeter.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Stickied.


Who are the early favorites for First-Team All-American and Division I player of the year?


Do you think the new focus on Euros and other international players has hurt the NBA chances of JuCo and small school players getting scouted and catching a break?


----------



## cheezdoodle

What do you think about the incoming freshman class in the NCAA right now? (other then Deng) Any sleepers out there? Do guys like Mustafa Shakur and Charlie Villanueva have a shot at breaking their way into the top15? What do they need to do this year for that to happen?

Will Ben Gordon's stock be hurt by the fact that people are questioning his point guard abilities but he's not able to prove them wrong because he's stuck as UConn's shooting guard? Same question for Okafor playing center. 

Is their any good reason why Christian Drejer and David Lee aren't in any of your mocks despite the fact that they have both said they will be coming out after this season? Are they not considered first round draft prospects right now?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Stickied.
> 
> 
> Who are the early favorites for First-Team All-American and Division I player of the year?
> 
> 
> Do you think the new focus on Euros and other international players has hurt the NBA chances of JuCo and small school players getting scouted and catching a break?


Thanks Tom for the sticky

First Team ALL-American

G-Jameer Nelson
G-Ben Gordan
F-Josh Childress
F-Arthur Johnson
C-Emeka Okafor

Depending on how UCONN does I can't see why Emeka Okafor doesn't get the player of the year. But I will say that Nelson is the most deserving canidate.

No I can't say that.. I think if anything teams on doing a way better job of looking for talent. Take last year's draft for instance Jerome Beasley, Chris Kaman, Willie Green, Kyle Korver and Brandon Hunter. All where drafted from school with less than stellar basketball heritages. Had these same players been in the draft 5 years ago I don't think many would get drafted. Scouting is now what it should be getting the kid with the best talent regardless of where they play. No longer are a kids from lesser known basketball schools being overlooked. Even this year there are several small school prospects.

Pape Sow - Cal State Fullerton
Chris Garnett - Indiana Southeast 
Sean Finn - Dayton
Luis Flores - Manhatten 
Derrick Tarver - Akron
James Moore - New Mexico St.
Adam Parada - UC Irvine
Jason Parker - Tulsa


----------



## MagnusPinus

How about Belinelli. He is italian like me!!
he is just 17 and has alredy much play time in the Skipper Bologna, maybe the first, or the second(behind Benetton) team in Italy. He is very,very athletic: i've seen his head above the basket when he dunked!!he is skinny, but he has still to grow up.He can pass, shot, do everything(he still lacks on defense). Do u think Marco will play in the Nba a day? And in which position? And then i tell u about Mancinelli ,that plays too for the Skipper. He is super-athletic, he can play the D,but he has not a good shot.. What do u think about him?( if u seen playing him like me)


----------



## pizzoni

*Maurer*



> Garcia is great prospect for them Kudos should go out to thier scouts. He could be a great back-up problem with Garcia is that he's not a pure PG he doesn't have alot of the pure leadership and command of an offense that Sanchez has. Although athletically he is above Sanchez. Overall I don't see him staying in the NBA wrong although I could be wrong he has a lot going for him.


First you said that he could be a great Back-up, then you said that he won´t be playing much in the NBA?!? I misundertand you anwser or It was what you wrote?

Another questions about the next year Draft (Although this is a pre-season tread).

What do you think about the Latin America prospect for next year Draft? Varejão, Splitter, Araujo Parada?

There is any Brazilian player with potential to be drafted in the next draft that are still playing in Brazil? I remember that some time ago you wrote abour Adriano Machado from Araraquara team, Do you think he is playing alright?

Pizzoni

Ps. Thanks for the awnsers


----------



## NYKBaller

What's going on with James White?


----------



## hcsilla

How would you rank the following C prospects?

Harrison, Davis, Swift, Chris Garnett.

Who is a lottery pick material among of them and who is a 1st rounder?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> First you said that he could be a great Back-up, then you said that he won´t be playing much in the NBA?!? I misundertand you anwser or It was what you wrote?
> 
> Another questions about the next year Draft (Although this is a pre-season tread).
> 
> What do you think about the Latin America prospect for next year Draft? Varejão, Splitter, Araujo Parada?
> 
> There is any Brazilian player with potential to be drafted in the next draft that are still playing in Brazil? I remember that some time ago you wrote abour Adriano Machado from Araraquara team, Do you think he is playing alright?
> 
> Pizzoni
> 
> Ps. Thanks for the awnsers


Sorry about that What I mean to say is that if he can consistently develop his playmaking ability yes he could have a fruitful NBA career. But if he still has the mentality of a shooting guard I don't see him making it.

Out of all the latin prospects Splitter excites me the most he really has a huge upside. I see him and Varejao as legit first rounder. Araujo looks like a mid to late second and Parada could be a late second rounder to undrafted.

I still think Machado has some value but he really need to step it up this year. Some others are Murilo, Marcelo are a few that stand out right now


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What's going on with James White?


White will be playing for Cincinnati this year I hear he's been one of there best players in practice..


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> How would you rank the following C prospects?
> Harrison, Davis, Swift, Chris Garnett.
> 
> Who is a lottery pick material among of them and who is a 1st rounder?



Paul Davis
David Harrison
Robert Swift
Chris Garnett


----------



## cheezdoodle

I don't know if you missed this one or do you just like easier questions that won't make you look bad this early. 

What do you think about the incoming freshman class in the NCAA right now? (other then Deng) Any sleepers out there? Do guys like Mustafa Shakur and Charlie Villanueva have a shot at breaking their way into the top15? What do they need to do this year for that to happen?

Will Ben Gordon's stock be hurt by the fact that people are questioning his point guard abilities but he's not able to prove them wrong because he's stuck as UConn's shooting guard? Same question for Okafor playing center. 

Is their any good reason why Christian Drejer and David Lee aren't in any of your mocks despite the fact that they have both said they will be coming out after this season? Are they not considered first round draft prospects right now?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I don't know if you missed this one or do you just like easier questions that won't make you look bad this early.
> 
> What do you think about the incoming freshman class in the NCAA right now? (other then Deng) Any sleepers out there? Do guys like Mustafa Shakur and Charlie Villanueva have a shot at breaking their way into the top15? What do they need to do this year for that to happen?
> 
> Will Ben Gordon's stock be hurt by the fact that people are questioning his point guard abilities but he's not able to prove them wrong because he's stuck as UConn's shooting guard? Same question for Okafor playing center.
> 
> Is their any good reason why Christian Drejer and David Lee aren't in any of your mocks despite the fact that they have both said they will be coming out after this season? Are they not considered first round draft prospects right now?


Won't make me look bad????? :sigh: Uhh trust me maybe you weren't here last year but I just missed you question nobody trying not to answer!!!!! I don't run form questions no matter how hard they are!!!! 

Now as for this years freshman class I don't think Shakur will be a canidate to go pro early. I can see him having a good year with the chance of him moving into the top 15 next year. Another thing is that year's potential point guard class is decently strong after Felton, Nelson, Marcus Moore, Ben Gordan, Chris Thomas and maybe even Shaun Livingston. Besides I can't see him having a better season than Raymond Felton did last year and he didn't come out. As for Villanueva there is just a lot of things he has to prove himself in scouts minds. His performance during his workout really made him look bad. Add that and the fact he needs weight, Consistent perimeter shooting, intensity level, and improved defense. I think it he will be hard pressed to do all that in one season. 

Some Freshmen Sleepers:
Regis Koundjia LSU 
Chris Taft Pittsburgh 
Major Wingate Tennessee
Ekene Ibekwe Maryland 
Quincy Douby Rutgers 
Tack Minor LSU
Ronnie Brewer Arkansas


Okafor moving from center to power forward will be done with ease it's not that hard to take a kid in college and move them from C to PF. Remember Keyon Martin well at Cincy he was a Center in the Pros he is a Power Forward. Ditto for Marcus Camby and Antonio McDyess. On to Gordan yes he will fall a little but not a ton the key for him will be in workouts is to show he has the pick guard mind frame and passing ability. If he shows that there is excellent chance he could be the first to second poing guard taken depending on who comes out.

No neither of them are consider first rounders if the draft was held today both have a lot to prove. Lee is a tremendous talent but the problem with him is that he has not become the kind of ball player many expected. For example when he was younger many envisioned him becoming a small forward after all he had solid range, ball handling and great fundamentals. But during his career at Florida he has not shown much outside game nor the ability to defend and shoot from the perimeter. He's is a college power forward and a good one... Problem is at his height of 6-8 1/2 and weight 235-240. He wil be outmatched in the NBA at that position. I don't think it is fair to say that he has underachieved but that just maybe he hasn't developed into what many percieved him to becoming. Now on to Drejer he is good player that might have hurt himself playing in college see when your overseas your an unknown in college everbody sees you night in and night out. Now he has the best stock between the tow but if his showing this year isn't solid his first round aspirations Might never transpire.


----------



## ATLien

Can I get a brief list of the top prospects in the SEC? Lloreda, Winston, Roberson, Walsh, Lee, Killingsworth are the only ones I can think of.

Freshman: All I know about is Abukar, but supposedly LSU and Arkansas have some underclassmen prospects as well


----------



## cheezdoodle

thanks for taking the time to answer my questions Matt. 

I actually was here last year and had questions of mine go unanswered in the last thread like this you guys did and I also didn't have a question of mine answered in the Drejer/Lee thread I opened. 

I understand that you are a busy guy but all those things combined made me think that you are ignoring me for one reason or another. Now I know that you just missed it by accident so it's all good. 

I still feel very strongly about the fact that Drejer is the number one shooting guard in this upcoming draft class and a potential lottery pick. Obviously, becuase of his injury most people didn't get to see that last season, but people like me who watched him every game saw glimpses of greatness (especially in his passing ability) in the kid and I just don't see a shooting guard with more NBA potential out there. The fact that he wasn't scared to come to the States to showcase his ability just makes me feel that much stronger about that. 

I pretty much agree with what you said about Lee but I'd urge you to get a good look at him this year since he has bulked up significantly (252 lbs) and added some more elements to his game. Up until now he has been trying to keep Donovan happy with him and he didn't worry too much about his NBA stock (he comes from a very different background then most draft candidates). Starting this summer he has been working non-stop on improving his game and I have every reason to believe that the results will show. He might be an inch too short but I think his athleticism will more them make up for that. Also, don't underestimate the marketing considerations that come into play with a guy like Lee. I don't really know how this will come off but people who have been following the NBA for long enough will understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

*Martin Iti*

Justin Y. or Matthew M., could you please tell me a little about this guy?

Athlon Sports rate him as the #3 freshman in the nation...

Do you know if he is eligible to play for Australia? I have dreams of a Bogut/Iti front court...


----------



## AndOneZ17

Where do you see Johan Petro and Tahirou Sani going in the upcoming draft if they declare?


----------



## pizzoni

*Maurer*

Thank´s for awnsering our questions.

I have a question regarding some South America´s players...

Do you think that Jefferson Willian (an 207cm foward who play with Marcelinho at paulistano) is a prospect? he played a good National and is playing great with Marcelinho in surprinsing good Paullistano team.

Do you think that any player from Brazil who went to Global Games has a chance to pllay in NBA in the Future. specially Caio Torres and Marcus Vinicius???

Do you think that Nocioni, Hermman, Scola, Marcelo Machado, Kammerichs, Giovannoni, Jefferson Sobral have a chance to get a FA contract? If not, why?

Pizzoni

Ps. Machado will play short minutes this year cuz his team just hire one of the NT center (Luis Fernando, who played for Toronto summer league last year and NBDL), and the other spot is hold by Pipoc (Joao Viana who played 1 game for the Mavs). So, I don´t think he will step up his game, at least stats wise, this year.


----------



## OZZY

What are your reasons for ranking Raymond Felton so low?

Also why do you have David Harrison so low, I think he is the best defensive center prospect not in the NBA.

You think Errick Craven could be a top 20 pick in the draft?

What position do you think Julius Hodge will play in the NBA?

Do you think Rickey Paulding needs to improve his ball handling and defense as much as I do?

Where you see Kris Humphries in the draft? 

Do you think Scott Merritt and George Leach have a chance to be drafted?


----------



## cheezdoodle

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> I still feel very strongly about the fact that Drejer is the number one shooting guard in this upcoming draft class and a potential lottery pick. Obviously, becuase of his injury most people didn't get to see that last season, but people like me who watched him every game saw glimpses of greatness (especially in his passing ability) in the kid and I just don't see a shooting guard with more NBA potential out there. The fact that he wasn't scared to come to the States to showcase his ability just makes me feel that much stronger about that.


Here is a little article that should help you guys understand why you didn't really see Drejer play at all last season.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...02,0,7105666.story?coll=orl-dp-weekend-2-main


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Can I get a brief list of the top prospects in the SEC? Lloreda, Winston, Roberson, Walsh, Lee, Killingsworth are the only ones I can think of.
> 
> Freshman: All I know about is Abukar, but supposedly LSU and Arkansas have some underclassmen prospects as well


Top Senior and Juniors
David Lee 6-9 240 PF Florida Jr.
Timmy Bowers 6-2 180 PG Mississippi St. Sr.
Jamie Lloreda 6-9 250 PF LSU Sr.
Matt Freije 6-9 230 SF Vanderbilt Sr.
Rolando Howell 6-9 220 PF South Carolina Sr.
Justin Reed 6-8 240 SF Mississippi Sr.
Kyle Davis 6-10 235 PF Auburn Sr.
Chris Daniels 6-7 220 SF Georgia Sr.
Scooter McFadgon 6-5 190 SG Tennessee Jr.
Chuck Hayes 6-6 220 SF Kentucky Jr.
Damien Wilkins 6-6 220 SF/SG Georgia Sr.


Absolutely look out of these SEC freshmen
Olu Famutimi 6-5 180 SG Arkansas Fr.
Julius Lamptey 7-0 270 C Arkansass Fr.
Shagari Alleyne 7-3 255 C Kentucky Fr.
Major Wingate 6-10 250 PF Tennessee Fr.
Mohamed Abukar 6-9 210 SF/PF Georgia Fr.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Justin Y. or Matthew M., could you please tell me a little about this guy?
> 
> Athlon Sports rate him as the #3 freshman in the nation...
> 
> Do you know if he is eligible to play for Australia? I have dreams of a Bogut/Iti front court...



It seems as though Iti has been a talked about NBA pospect for years. He's 6-11 Offensively raw and still developing, there have been a few questions about his age. I beileve he would be eligible to play for the Australia NT but I'm gonna have to check on that.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Where do you see Johan Petro and Tahirou Sani going in the upcoming draft if they declare?


Depending on who comes out

Johan Petro
Best Case: Top 3
Worst Case: senario top 10

Tahirou Sani
Best Case: Late Lottery
Worst Case: Mid to late first.


----------



## Pacers Fan

What type of player is David McGray?


----------



## Pistolballer

what do you think the chances are of Denham Brown and/or Blake Stepp making it in the NBA?

Do you see Kansas as a future NCAA champ? (basketball)


----------



## cheezdoodle

> Mohamed Abukar 6-9 210 SF/PF Georgia Fr.


He's a Gator.


----------



## thekid

Matt, how high do you think Raymond Felton could go in the draft if he has a good season? What kind of season do you expect?


----------



## HKF

Matt, Julius Lamptey didn't qualify this year to go to Arkansas. This guy really has a poor academic record.


----------



## ATLien

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> Absolutely look out of these SEC freshmen
> Olu Famutimi 6-5 180 SG Arkansas Fr.
> Julius Lamptey 7-0 270 C Arkansass Fr.
> Shagari Alleyne 7-3 255 C Kentucky Fr.
> Major Wingate 6-10 250 PF Tennessee Fr.
> Mohamed Abukar 6-9 210 SF/PF Georgia Fr.


No Brandon Bass?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Thank´s for awnsering our questions.
> 
> I have a question regarding some South America´s players...
> 
> Do you think that Jefferson Willian (an 207cm foward who play with Marcelinho at paulistano) is a prospect? he played a good National and is playing great with Marcelinho in surprinsing good Paullistano team.
> 
> Do you think that any player from Brazil who went to Global Games has a chance to pllay in NBA in the Future. specially Caio Torres and Marcus Vinicius???
> 
> Do you think that Nocioni, Hermman, Scola, Marcelo Machado, Kammerichs, Giovannoni, Jefferson Sobral have a chance to get a FA contract? If not, why?
> 
> Pizzoni
> 
> Ps. Machado will play short minutes this year cuz his team just hire one of the NT center (Luis Fernando, who played for Toronto summer league last year and NBDL), and the other spot is hold by Pipoc (Joao Viana who played 1 game for the Mavs). So, I don´t think he will step up his game, at least stats wise, this year.



Yeah I like Jefferson Willian he does have some potential although his problem is mainly his perimeter shooting and finding what position he is gonna play and try to stick with as I beileve right now he in between playing PF/C and I don't think in the NBA he'll be ablke to play center. 

Yes Ciao Torres is a player I have steadily kept my eye on he really could be a good one. I really must admit I haven't really seen a whole bunch of Vinicius to make a good observsation.

Andres Nocioni - I would be shocked if I don't at the very least see him in a NBA summer league next year. His play over the past two years has really made him stand out plus he ius amazingly athletic a definate NBA Player.

Luis Scola - Tough kid who is a real banger but there questions about his height and athleticness.

Walter Hermann - Teams have to be kicking themselves for not plucking him in the 2nd round in the 2001 NBA draft. If he was to come over I really think he could be a solid back-up. Altough his hefty buyout could cause some problems.

Federico Kammerichs - Solid player who I think has been a little overated. I don't think I'll see him in the NBA long if at all.

Marcelo Machado- I don't see him making it now but you never know till the season is over!

Guilherme Giovannoni - Not a bad player but I just don't see him as an NBA Player.

Jefferson Sobral - Interesting prospect has good size but needs to improve his fundamentals and intensity.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What are your reasons for ranking Raymond Felton so low?
> 
> Also why do you have David Harrison so low, I think he is the best defensive center prospect not in the NBA.
> 
> You think Errick Craven could be a top 20 pick in the draft?
> 
> What position do you think Julius Hodge will play in the NBA?
> 
> Do you think Rickey Paulding needs to improve his ball handling and defense as much as I do?
> 
> Where you see Kris Humphries in the draft?
> 
> Do you think Scott Merritt and George Leach have a chance to be drafted?


Great questions Ozzy

1. Well first you have to start off with his height is he 6-0 or 5-11. Second if bigger PG apply they could go over him. But to be honest I see him as a top 15-20 prospect for this years draft.

2. No Harrison maybe the best "true center" in college but the best defensive center not in the NBA is Kosta Perovic hand down...

3. No I don't think Erick Craven is a top 20 prospect this year or next. If he doesn't improve his PG skills unless your name is Tony Delk or Dajuan Wagner most shooting guards in point guard bodies don't get drafted real high.

4. I see Hodge as a shooting guard if he doesn't grow give him 2 more inches he's a legite small forward.

5. I would agree but let's not forget his mid-range game is not all that consistent.

6. Simply I don't see Humphries in it. He's not all what he was hyped up to be. He's a solid athlete that much is true and is fundamentaly well togther but after that he's not all that solid. Every year there a kid in the top 20 that I ask myself how?? He will not make the Rickert type impact everyone is hoping him to do.

7. I'm real interested to see what both of those guys do they are definately playing for some big money. I think Merritt has the best chance just based on talent but Leach does have height and long arms two things the NBA loves.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Here is a little article that should help you guys understand why you didn't really see Drejer play at all last season.


What did that article really tell us?? We have known about Drejer for about 3 1/2 years. The Sporting News didn't know him them, not ESPN, and absolutely not the Orlando Sentinel.. Nobody said he can't play but if your trying to say that he didn't hurt his stock at all by coming to college your really, really, a true Gator fan!!! If the draft was to held today he would have to fight for a first round selection.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What type of player is David McGray?


I have never heard of him !!!!


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> what do you think the chances are of Denham Brown and/or Blake Stepp making it in the NBA?
> 
> Do you see Kansas as a future NCAA champ? (basketball)



I really think Denham Brown has a excellent shot at making it in the NBA with his jumper and ever improving defense and ball handling he could be a potential first round by the time he is a senior. I'm just not about Stepp he could be a solid back-up problem is he isn't all that athletic or quick.

I can't see Kansas winning it all this year but with the impressive freshmen signings that Bill Self has made they could fight for it all by 2006.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Matt, how high do you think Raymond Felton could go in the draft if he has a good season? What kind of season do you expect?


I really like Felton as the top PG in this class he could be a late lottery to mid first rounder. I see a season with 16 ppg to go with 7.5 apg!!


----------



## NYKBaller

What do you know about Peja Samardiski? I've been hearing a lot of good things about him...


----------



## TMOD

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> I have never heard of him !!!!


David McGray = 1986(?) PG prospect, Germany I think...try this Matt: 
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/davidmcgray.htm


----------



## ltrain99

What's so great about Andris Biedrins? I had never heard of him a few days ago and now he's the 4th pick. Looking at his profile, it doesn't look very impressive to me. What makes him so special, that I am appareantly missing?


----------



## NYKBaller

The name is Predrag Samardziski and he's Serbian if it helps.


----------



## OZZY

We will just see what happens with Kris Humphries. People ripped on Rick because he was not "physically built", then you have a brick wall like Kris Humphries and people still hate the guy?

The NBA loves athletically developed and built players because the NBA is a physical game played by men. Here you have a kid that is built like a NFL TE and you don't see a NBA future in him?


----------



## bender

_» What type of player is David McGray? «_

Well, the profile says it all, doesn't it? He's a pretty good scorer, an undersized SG, somehow like Iverson. But don't get me wrong, he isn't the next Iverson. But he models his game after him.

_» What's so great about Andris Biedrins? I had never heard of him a few days ago and now he's the 4th pick. Looking at his profile, it doesn't look very impressive to me. What makes him so special, that I am appareantly missing? «_

I think I've mentioned it here.

_» What do you know about Peja Samardiski? I've been hearing a lot of good things about him... «_

Until now he's an unproven talent. He might be extraordinary talented, maybe better than Biedrins, but we don't know, Partizan Belgrade doesn't give him playtime. Chad Ford wrote about him a year ago and named him "the 2nd best prospect behind Darko". If he truly is, he might only need one or two workouts to prove NBA-GMs his talent (like Podkolzin). We'll see if he takes the risk to enter in 2004.


----------



## pizzoni

*More questions*

I really impress with your knowledge of South America Basket, how do you follow SA Basket? Travel, tape, friends???

1) How do you think Sofoklis and Pavel are playing (although little minutes) in the Italy league?

2) Do you think that Becirovic will be able to play at NBA level again?

3)Do you follow or think that other SA player not mention in this tread has a chance to make the NBA?

4) How good is Ronald Murray?

5) Where is De Angelo Collins?

6) Will Curry ever be the player everyone expect?

7) How good would be Oscar Schimdt in NBA? as good as Peja? All Star, role payer?

Pizzoni
Ps. There is reports in some basket sites that the new center for Vasco is a great promise...


----------



## Dwight2Duke

What do you think are the chances of Shaun Livingston going pro? Luol Deng also?

How long do you think it would take Podkolzine to get 15+ pts. a game in the east? Is he really any good? Do you think he would start immediatley or be raised slowly?

What do you think the future impact of the crop of Atlanta High Schoolers will be? How good is Dwight going to be, and will he play soon? Josh? Louis Williams?
Thanks a lot for answering


----------



## Hollis

Does Kevin Bookout (OU) have a pro future?


----------



## MagnusPinus

*Re: More questions*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> I really impress with your knowledge of South America Basket, how do you follow SA Basket? Travel, tape, friends???
> 
> 1) How do you think Sofoklis and Pavel are playing (although little minutes) in the Italy league?
> 
> 2) Do you think that Becirovic will be able to play at NBA level again?


1 i'm italian and I have seen them o tv...In the first game I saw Pavel had 2 points in extended minutes(20 I think)..He didn't take rebounds He seemed in bad shape, he was very very slow and got tired very quickly.. Bad impression. But is still the beginning of the season.. 
Sofo has had a 15p game, but in a game that I watched this saturday he had foul trouble, because of his lack of experience.. Anyway in offense at times he is unstoppable, because of his strength ... at 18 is alredy much stronger that most of the Nba centers!! But he has no offensive post moves... just he make points after O rebounds or dunking..


----------



## MagnusPinus

*Re: Re: More questions*



> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 i'm italian and I have seen them o tv...In the first game I saw Pavel had 2 points in extended minutes(20 I think)..He didn't take rebounds He seemed in bad shape, he was very very slow and got tired very quickly.. Bad impression. But is still the beginning of the season..
> Sofo has had a 15p game, but in a game that I watched this saturday he had foul trouble, because of his lack of experience.. Anyway in offense at times he is unstoppable, because of his strength ... at 18 is alredy much stronger that most of the Nba centers!! But he has no offensive post moves... just he make points after O rebounds or dunking..


I forgot the second point
I've seen him in a euroleague match..In his team there are also Gardner and Rickert!!! Anyway...physically is still bad.. he is not explosive like the good time.. but is comprehensible..
But he has Nba talent for sure.. he got the manu Ginobili passing skills, and a better shot.. I think he will be a good Nba player a day... it depends of his body... if this year he finds again the shape he will.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> No Brandon Bass?



Of Course my bad LOL


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What do you know about Peja Samardiski? I've been hearing a lot of good things about him...


Samardiski is one of the best players in the world for his age group.. Really hasn't done a whole lot in terms of playing time but then again were talking about Partizan !!! Who had Lekic and Perovic sitting on the bench last year!


----------



## KJay

Chris Garnett?


How good would Randy Livingston have been before the injuries?


Will Jason Gardner be a NBAer?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> David McGray = 1986(?) PG prospect, Germany I think...try this Matt:



LOL man beileve it or not that's one guy that I have never seen play but I will very soon... Thanks for bringing him to my attention! Right now I looking at 1983,1984,1985 age groups mostly... I just starting to get into the second tier 1986 and 1987 players ...


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> We will just see what happens with Kris Humphries. People ripped on Rick because he was not "physically built", then you have a brick wall like Kris Humphries and people still hate the guy?
> 
> The NBA loves athletically developed and built players because the NBA is a physical game played by men. Here you have a kid that is built like a NFL TE and you don't see a NBA future in him?



I never said I don't see him playing in the NBA I was talking about this year. I'll think he has the ability to put up solid numbers such as 8-9 points per game as a freshman. But to say he's gonna be one of the top 3-5 freshman players in the country no way. He'll be solid his first year anything more is a bonus. Let me see athletic and built like an NFL TE Amare Stoudemire he's not!!!


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What's so great about Andris Biedrins? I had never heard of him a few days ago and now he's the 4th pick. Looking at his profile, it doesn't look very impressive to me. What makes him so special, that I am appareantly missing?


Trust me the kid is the real deal if he was in this year' senior HS class he would be a top 10 player!!!


----------



## NYKBaller

Hows Romain Sato?


----------



## ltrain99

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> Trust me the kid is the real deal if he was in this year' senior HS class he would be a top 10 player!!!


nice analysis


----------



## plasticman23

What are your thoughts on Julius Hodge as an NBA prospect? When do you think he will enter the draft? what kind of an impact will he make once he's there?


----------



## rynobot

I'd like to know who is the top 9th grade NBA prospect, and please give me info like height size and what kinda player he could end up being like.


----------



## cheezdoodle

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> We have known about Drejer for about 3 1/2 years.
> If the draft was to held today he would have to fight for a first round selection.


Hey Matt,

glad to see that you guys are starting to agree with me about Drejer.

When I started pimping him to you guys he was nowhere to be found on your mock draft, then he suddenly showed up at 26 a couple of weeks back and now he's moved all the way up to 19. Keep up the good work. Glad to see you guys are open minded over there.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I really impress with your knowledge of South America Basket, how do you follow SA Basket? Travel, tape, friends???
> 
> 1) How do you think Sofoklis and Pavel are playing (although little minutes) in the Italy league?
> 
> 2) Do you think that Becirovic will be able to play at NBA level again?
> 
> 3)Do you follow or think that other SA player not mention in this tread has a chance to make the NBA?
> 
> 4) How good is Ronald Murray?
> 
> 5) Where is De Angelo Collins?
> 
> 6) Will Curry ever be the player everyone expect?
> 
> 7) How good would be Oscar Schimdt in NBA? as good as Peja? All Star, role payer?
> 
> Pizzoni
> Ps. There is reports in some basket sites that the new center for Vasco is a great promise...


1. Well thanks for the compliment I get tons of tape, talk to a lot of contacts down there. I plan on going down next summer!!

2. Well most of the info I'm getting on Podkolzine is that he has been just so-so this year. Not surprising to me when you consider that you take a kid that doesn't have a ton of game experience. I haven't really heard anything about Sofo..

3. When I talked to Becirovic he told me that is was the first time in the past 3 years that he could play without pain!! I hope so but I really don't know about the NBA Europe I think he'll be solid.

4. yeah there is Soares, Toledo,Vieria just to name a few....

5. Ronald Murray I think at his best could be on the level of a guy like Cuttino Mobley he's solid although undersized. I don't know if he has the PG skills to play the spot full time but I have always been impressed with him. When I talked to him 2 years ago I asked him How does it feel to be a small school kid playing against all these high division 1 players. He looked at me smiled and said "This is old hat I've been playing against NBA players since I was in high school!

6. Last I heard he was cut from the Raptors preseason team.

7. Well if you talking about Shaq Part 2 no... I think he'll be a very good center but I don't think he'll ever been like Shaq.

8. Man I really don't know he is absolutely one of the world's greatest talents to not play in the NBA. All-Star yeah I think he could get a few selections but I think he would have been a step below Peja...


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>Dwight2Duke</b>!
> How long do you think it would take Podkolzine to get 15+ pts. a game in the east? Is he really any good? Do you think he would start immediatley or be raised slowly?


Probably as long as it took (or actually _takes_) DeSagana Diop to get it. Podkolzin is as raw as Diop, bigger tho, but w/out this "knack for shot blocking".


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Gentlemen... what is the buzz coming out of Georgia Tech in regards to Luke Schenscher? His first two seasons were very much ordinary, but by all reports he's looking good in the pre-season (16/10). If he were to keep up these digits in the regular season, would he be a chance to get drafted in '04 or '05? Has he been touted as a prospect previously?


----------



## OZZY

> 6. Simply I don't see Humphries in it. He's not all what he was hyped up to be. He's a solid athlete that much is true and is fundamentaly well togther but after that he's not all that solid. Every year there a kid in the top 20 that I ask myself how?? He will not make the Rickert type impact everyone is hoping him to do.


 So what is your opinion on Kris now?




P.S. Is it just me or is Emeka Okafor kind of weak in the post, he seems to get over-powered down there at times by bigger players. Don't get me wrong he is a great defender but I don't think he has the perfect kind of physical ability that is sometimes needed as a NBA 4. He is versitle and can step out and guard players away from the basket but is he powerful enough down low to be a great foward in the Association?


----------



## Giulio

*Re: Re: More questions*



> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 i'm italian and I have seen them o tv...In the first game I saw Pavel had 2 points in extended minutes(20 I think)..He didn't take rebounds He seemed in bad shape, he was very very slow and got tired very quickly.. Bad impression. But is still the beginning of the season..


I live in Varese (where Pavel plays) and I can tell you that he just needs to play and play and play again... the front office decided to change his way of life... he will have someone telling him what to do every second of the day... it's hard to get a professional player from a guy aged 18, above all if he comes from siberia! but he can be a Sabonis-category player 
P.s.: sorry for my bad english!


----------



## NYKBaller

Looking at Josh Smith's stats, I see Rajon Rondo doing better. Who is he and what position he play?

And Josh Smith, who would you compare him to? How high is his vertical? More perimeter or can he penetrate?


----------



## AranhaHunter

I have a couple of questions for you

1)How is Alex Garcia's defense? I feel like the best way for him to have a career in the NBA is through defense. I don't know his overall game, but if he can learn from Bruce Bowen than he can have a long career. So is he a good defender? Does he have quick feet?

2)Why has Splitter, Varejao, and Araujo dropped their positions since your last update? Are they sucking or are other players just playing well?

3)Wasn't Varejao a lottery pick early last year and only took out his name because his stock was dropping? What are the chances that he can be a lottery pick again this year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cheezdoodle

I was also wondering why Varejao's stock has been dropping so fast. He seems to be playing very well for Barcelona when he gets off the bench. He's showing some nice big man skills, blocking shots and shooting well even though he's hardly an option in Barcelona's offense. I thought that that along with the great summer he had would be enough to keep him in lotto territory until the workouts start.

Another guy that I'm wondering about is Viktor Khrypa. He is also playing well on one of the top teams in Europe but he is currently ranked as a 2nd rounder. He seems to be doing just as well if not better then Monya and I think they both won't fall past 20 in the draft. They might not have the same upside as some of the other SF's but I feel like there are always teams out there looking for an experienced player who can come in and contribute immedietly. 

Last player I'm wondering about: Jarret Jack. He impressed me in the few times I've seen him this year and I'm wondering if you think he has what it takes to become an NBA point guard. 

Thanks.


----------



## ATLien

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Looking at Josh Smith's stats, I see Rajon Rondo doing better. Who is he and what position he play?
> 
> And Josh Smith, who would you compare him to? How high is his vertical? More perimeter or can he penetrate?


Rondo.... prolly Louisville. He plays point I think, point or combo. One or the other... not really sure.


----------



## HKF

Rondo is from Louisville but he is not going to Louisville. They have no scholarships available for him. The only way he could go there was if Telfair stupidly declared for the NBA draft, which would open up a PG spot.

Rondo is a talented PG from Kentucky. He is a good shooter, but after a year at Oak Hill against that kind of competition he might be a killer. 

These are the schools who he lists:

Georgia, Clemson, Louisville, USC, Charlotte, Indiana, Kentucky


----------



## pizzoni

*Mock Draft of December 1st*

Maurrer,

Do you truly believe that if the draft was hold today four Brazilians would get drafted??

Tiago Splitter - 5°
Anderson Varejão - 27°
Marcelinho Huertas - 39°
Rafael Araújo - 46°

Pizzoni


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Mock Draft of December 1st*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Do you truly believe that if the draft was hold today four Brazilians would get drafted??


Tiago, Anderson and Rafael were on the list for a long time and I do see them beeing drafted. Marcelinho is the new addittion to the list. He is the only one playing at the Brazilian League, and that doesn't seems like a problem to the NBA, since the 3 brazilian players that are current on the league (Nene, Leandrinho and Alex) jumped directly, Marcelinho could do that too. The thing is that he will need to go to US by the end of the season to train and show his game to the franchises.

Congrats for noticing the kid, very good scouting Matthew. :yes:


----------



## Rodzilla

What do you think of Jon Jagla from Penn St? He is a legit 7'0 and can bang inside and mix it up outside as well. Hes having a huge year so far. I think he could possibly sneak into the first round if he continues playing this well. Hes only a junior too


----------



## Misan

yeah, I would like to hear your opinion on Jagla, too
A 7-footer that can shoot the three and he's a great rebounder and shot blocker. He currently ranks second in blocks per game...

He played just nine minutes against Buffalo because of foul trouble but still managed to get 10 points.

And what about young german guard Misan Nikagbatse? He was considered a better prospect than Tony Parker some time ago. He's playing great so far coming off the bench to average 18.5 points, 7 rebounds, 4.5 assists and 3.5 steals per game while shooting 57% from the field.

PS: please excuse my bad english :uhoh:


----------



## OZZY

> 6. Simply I don't see Humphries in it. He's not all what he was hyped up to be. He's a solid athlete that much is true and is fundamentaly well togther but after that he's not all that solid. Every year there a kid in the top 20 that I ask myself how?? He will not make the Rickert type impact everyone is hoping him to do.


 *How about that Kris Humphries!*:yes:

Change your opinion Mr. Mauer?


----------



## Luedacris

I would like to hear your oinion about:

1. Thurman Zimmerman

2. Misan Nikagbatse

3. Jan Jagla

4. nearly all of the Opel Skyliners (Robert Garett, Robert Maras, Pascal Roller, Fredrick Kleemichen, Malick Badiane, Mario Kasun)

5. Ademola Okulaja

6. Szymon Szewcyk

7. Peter Fehse

8. Kevin Bookout

What are the chances for them to get in the NBA or become, at least, drafted?


----------



## rebelsun

Bookout is a beast. I think he's also a shotput champion. If he can polish his low post moves, I think he can play in the league.


----------



## andras

hi,

love the thread!
do you have any opinion on a Belgian basketball prospect? or any player playing in Belgium? just wondering whether you know anyone up here


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably as long as it took (or actually _takes_) DeSagana Diop to get it. Podkolzin is as raw as Diop, bigger tho, but w/out this "knack for shot blocking".


at 7'5 you don't think Pavel has a "knack for shot blocking?"


----------



## Giulio

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> at 7'5 you don't think Pavel has a "knack for shot blocking?"


I see him playing every week: he can block and above all he can make it against professional players not students... tomorrow evening Varese will face Charlie Bell (right now the best scorer in the italian League) I will tell you about...


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> at 7'5 you don't think Pavel has a "knack for shot blocking?"


He's blocking shots because of size, not because of his instincts. Kinda like Shawn Bradley, Gheorge Muresan, etc. Other players block shots because of their instincts, their timing, etc, like Ben Wallace, Eton Brand, Emeka Okafor. You know what I mean?


----------



## Giulio

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> He's blocking shots because of size, not because of his instincts. Kinda like Shawn Bradley, Gheorge Muresan, etc. Other players block shots because of their instincts, their timing, etc, like Ben Wallace, Eton Brand, Emeka Okafor. You know what I mean?


You need instintcts (but Ben Wallace, i.e., has some vertical lip too!)when You don't have the size... he's got the size... he just needs to learn to get the right position...


----------



## NYKBaller

But if you have the size and instinct, your incredible....


----------



## Siouxperior

Mathew..

Can you give an update on Nedzad Sinanovic?


----------



## Giulio

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> But if you have the size and instinct, your incredible....


That's right! so, if you are looking for something incredible, don't draft Pavel... He could be good, maybe great, not incredible!


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> Let me see athletic and built like an NFL TE Amare Stoudemire he's not!!!


I was thinking more like Greek God, but if we have to stay within the mortal realm for comparisons...

I find it funny that you would mention he's NOT an NFL tight end. 

If there's any professional athelete he reminds me of (physically), it would be Kansas City TE Tony Gonzalez. 

BTW, I was just as utterly wrong about Hump as you were, Mr. Maurer. 

I'm interested to hear what you think of Humphries now in terms of NBA potential. I can't quite figure out what makes him so unique, but no player comparison comes to mind. 

He's got to have at least a chance to be a first rounder in 2004.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What are your thoughts on Julius Hodge as an NBA prospect? When do you think he will enter the draft? what kind of an impact will he make once he's there?


Believe it or not but many scouts are not very high on Hodge in part to his weight, inconsistent 3-point shooting, decision making and average athleticism. I think he may test it this year because of the lack of depth in the shooting Guard position this year. He is a heady player who I think will take a year to make an impact.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What do you think are the chances of Shaun Livingston going pro? Luol Deng also?
> 
> How long do you think it would take Podkolzine to get 15+ pts. a game in the east? Is he really any good? Do you think he would start immediatley or be raised slowly?
> 
> What do you think the future impact of the crop of Atlanta High Schoolers will be? How good is Dwight going to be, and will he play soon? Josh? Louis Williams?
> Thanks a lot for answering


 I say right now the chances of Livingston playing pro are 40-60. He really shocked me with going to Duke because he will not be playing the point guard position there! That is what makes Livingston so special is that he a 6-7 PG not a 6-7 Wing! I will be really shocked if Deng doesn’t leave this year but then again a lot will depend on how well he plays but anything more than 2 years and Coach K should get investigated by the NCAA :grinning: 

I do not think Podkolzine would score more than 12 points per game until he is in his third year. He’s is okay but right now all he has is potential and it would be wise for any team to bring him in slowly!

I really cannot say I have seen a more talented group come out of one state in a long time. Dwight and Josh are going pro this year and coaches mail them they would be wasting stamps. Dwight got a lot of what you look for and then some in a young power forward Leaping ability, long arms, dribbling ability, shot blocking instincts and much much more. I do not know if he will start right away. There have only been handfuls of prep to pro starters Moses Malone, Lebron James and Amare Stoudemire. So if he did he would be bucking the odds!


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Does Kevin Bookout (OU) have a pro future?


Absolutely he has a big body, above average rebounder, good feel for the game, solid touch around the basket. Although he does have some things to work on conditioning, leaping ability, free throw shooting, and expand his shooting range. I can see him becoming a late first to early second by his senior year.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Chris Garnett?
> 
> 
> How good would Randy Livingston have been before the injuries?
> 
> 
> Will Jason Gardner be a NBAer?



Chris Garnett has good a lot of things teams look for in a PF/C. He's got above average post moves, decent hands, nose for the ball, and mainly size and potential. With all that being said he still did not dominate the NAIA, level of competition like I think a kid with his talent should. His team is a perimeter oriented offense so he does not get the ball a ton. So I am not talking about dominating in the scoring column more so in the rebounding and shot blocking departments.

Ah Randy Livingston you must be in you mid to late 20's? Either that or your one heck of a student of the game. Randy was before he was injured on of the premier PG in the world. That's right I said it in the world! He was one of the first big point guards of the era and really did marvels in his freshman season. I just put it like this till this day he still gets frequent 10-15 day contracts when a team's point guard goes down. Why because he is one of the best at running an offense. Too bad his knee limited his development if not man he really, really would have been something special.

I really do not know but my gut tells me no. I mean he might get a cup of coffee in the NBA. However, he will never get a whole meal. What is funny is that his mother was adamant at us because we said he would not be drafted. There were even a couple of rare articles ripping the site along with a "draft guru" that we all know. Saying that we did not know what we were talking about. All I can say is come draft night our mock was better than his!


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> So what is your opinion on Kris now?
> 
> P.S. Is it just me or is Emeka Okafor kind of weak in the post, he seems to get over-powered down there at times by bigger players. Don't get me wrong he is a great defender but I don't think he has the perfect kind of physical ability that is sometimes needed as a NBA 4. He is versitle and can step out and guard players away from the basket but is he powerful enough down low to be a great foward in the Association?


My Opinion is pretty much the same I mean I will say this he has made me look bad :grinning: I really didn't think he was going to do what he has so far so in that aspect I stand corrected. I just still have a hard time placing him into a position. Not tall enough or physically strong enough at least right now to play the 4 in the NBA. Nor is he a solid perimeter shooter or ball handler to play the 3. So he kind of in the middle but if I had to choose between him a Lee I would have to go with Humphries. 


I think Okafor is strong enough remember though he is playing center in college take last year game with BYU against Araujo he struggled at times. He still needs to bulk up a little but he has the kind of body he could put on 15-20 pounds and still not loose any quickness or explosiveness.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Looking at Josh Smith's stats, I see Rajon Rondo doing better. Who is he and what position he play?
> 
> And Josh Smith, who would you compare him to? How high is his vertical? More perimeter or can he penetrate?


He comes from Eastern H.S. in Kentucky. At the high school level, he plays like a combo guard. Although despite his tremendous scouring ability he shows great court vision. Sometimes he is too quick for his own good and can play out of control. Really needs to work on his perimeter shooting though, as he is not very great from this area.


Josh Smith really reminds me of a super young Shawn Kemp many, many burgers ago. If any of you are that old or can remember that far back! :laugh:

Mainly because he really attacks the basket although he is still a little more perimeter oriented and looks as though he will be a small Forward. Shawn Marion is another so take your pick. I think upon last watching Josh he looked unofficial as though he is in the 36-38 range which is extremely impressive for a 6-9 player!


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I have a couple of questions for you
> 
> 1)How is Alex Garcia's defense? I feel like the best way for him to have a career in the NBA is through defense. I don't know his overall game, but if he can learn from Bruce Bowen than he can have a long career. So is he a good defender? Does he have quick feet?
> 
> 2)Why has Splitter, Varejao, and Araujo dropped their positions since your last update? Are they sucking or are other players just playing well?
> 
> 3)Wasn't Varejao a lottery pick early last year and only took out his name because his stock was dropping? What are the chances that he can be a lottery pick again this year?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. He feet are quick but they are not on Barbosa's or Bowen's level. 

2. Well currently, Splitter is 4, Varejao is 27, and Araujo is 46, Not bad. 

3. Well to be honest with you many scouts are looking at him right now as kind of a tweener. Add that to the list such as Quickness, Shooting and Ball handling, Personally this happens when people such as GM's and scouts get to see you more. Varejao has been known for 3-4 years to some teams and he just has not been able to generate enough buzz to lift him to the lottery so far this year.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I was also wondering why Varejao's stock has been dropping so fast. He seems to be playing very well for Barcelona when he gets off the bench. He's showing some nice big man skills, blocking shots and shooting well even though he's hardly an option in Barcelona's offense. I thought that that along with the great summer he had would be enough to keep him in lotto territory until the workouts start.
> 
> Another guy that I'm wondering about is Viktor Khrypa. He is also playing well on one of the top teams in Europe but he is currently ranked as a 2nd rounder. He seems to be doing just as well if not better then Monya and I think they both won't fall past 20 in the draft. They might not have the same upside as some of the other SF's but I feel like there are always teams out there looking for an experienced player who can come in and contribute immedietly.
> 
> Last player I'm wondering about: Jarret Jack. He impressed me in the few times I've seen him this year and I'm wondering if you think he has what it takes to become an NBA point guard.
> 
> Thanks.


Cheezdoodle See what I wrote above.

The problem with Khrypa is simply that he has developed into the player many expected. Monya to an extent has taken some of the pub from him. In addition, the development of Vladimir Veermeenko has made teams think twice about Khryapa so far. Although to be honest I believe once draft time comes, he will be a late first rounder.

Jarrett Jack has a ton of skills and has really dived in headfirst as Georgia Tech's point guard. Without him they would not be ranked he is really looking like he could be the second best PG prospect in the ACC! I could see him next year as a challenger for the first round.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Maurrer,
> 
> Do you truly believe that if the draft was hold today four Brazilians would get drafted??
> 
> Tiago Splitter - 5°
> Anderson Varejão - 27°
> Marcelinho Huertas - 39°
> Rafael Araújo - 46°
> 
> Pizzoni


Yes I do although Splitter, Varejao, and Araujo are 100 in at this point. Huertas could fall a little but all 4 are definite pro prospects.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What do you think of Jon Jagla from Penn St? He is a legit 7'0 and can bang inside and mix it up outside as well. Hes having a huge year so far. I think he could possibly sneak into the first round if he continues playing this well. Hes only a junior too


Well take about having a huge year Jagla certainty is doing everything he can to be noticed. I love his ability to shoot from the perimeter. He needs to work on getting his low post moves more refined and try to limit his fouls when he plays as he is foul prone. I do not know about first this year but next year if he consistently puts up the same numbers next year he could be a late lottery to late first.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> yeah, I would like to hear your opinion on Jagla, too
> A 7-footer that can shoot the three and he's a great rebounder and shot blocker. He currently ranks second in blocks per game...
> 
> He played just nine minutes against Buffalo because of foul trouble but still managed to get 10 points.
> 
> And what about young german guard Misan Nikagbatse? He was considered a better prospect than Tony Parker some time ago. He's playing great so far coming off the bench to average 18.5 points, 7 rebounds, 4.5 assists and 3.5 steals per game while shooting 57% from the field.
> 
> PS: please excuse my bad english


See post above about Jagla.

Unfortunately for Misan, he will never be the player many wanted. He lacks the point guard skills to play point, lacks the size to playing the shooting guard. Add all that with the fact that he has been moved around in his career so much that he has been off many scouts’ radars.


----------



## RapsFan

What is your opinion of Darren Brooks, a Junior guard who plays for Southern Illinois? Do you think he is an NBA prospect and could be drafted, or at least signed as an undrafted free agent?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> hi,
> 
> love the thread!
> do you have any opinion on a Belgian basketball prospect? or any player playing in Belgium? just wondering whether you know anyone up here


I know a few kids such as Axel Hervelle but most of the players out of Belgium are not NBA pro material. Although it seems to be a haven for former college stars such as Quinton Ross and Marcus Faison.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Mathew..
> 
> Can you give an update on Nedzad Sinanovic?




Well he currently plays in Belgium and the results so far are just okay. He's not really doing much as it seems that they are focused on bringing him along slowly as it stands he averages about 4 minutes a game. He is mobile shows above average rebounding abd shot blocking skills but he is still a ways from learning the fundamentals.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Shouldn't Rafael Araujo be getting more mention? He is 6'11 280lbs, and his last two games he has put up 31pts 14rbs and 32pts 17rbs (against OSU) I know there has been concern about his over-aggressiveness and foul trouble, but he seems to have a better handle on that this year

Thoughts?


----------



## pizzoni

*More Questions*

Mathew,

Nice to have you back. So, lets fire some questions:

1) Do you think that Nocioni, who is playing great at Euroleague, can have a better carrer start then Ginobbili?

2) Misan Turkan played some great season in europe, Do you think he can play in NBA, if not why?

3) Podkolzine and Sofoclis aren´t playing much in Italy, Do you think that they willl play in NBA next season, What type of carrer theyt can have?

4) Why Petro (a french guy a read about) haven´t played for Pau Osthez in euroleague?

5) What type of player is Nenad Kristic? and Pedrag Samardizki?

6) What do you think of Nene devemlopment? and Skita, do you still think that he can someday became a all-star foward??

7) Huertas, Barbosa, Garcia, Varejão, Splitter, Nene, Araujo..this is almost a team, Do you think that Brazil can have a whole team playing in the NBA (more then 10 minutes a game each) in the next five years? Which player not listed can be drafted or signed (first and last name please)? and which player listed above would you sign for "your NBA" team?

Pizzoni


----------



## OZZY

How great is Andre Iguodala? I say very great:yes: 

Big, long, athletic, great defender, solid ball handling ability, improving shooter and passionate kid.


----------



## 7M3

*Re: More Questions*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Mathew,
> 5) What type of player is Nenad Kristic? and Pedrag Samardizki?


I'm very interested as to Nenad's overall game as well... I've seen his height listed anywhere from 6'11 to 7'1... Most reports say he has some nice athleticism... Is this true? (He looks kinda goofy.) And finally, is he more of a forward or a center?


----------



## NYKBaller

What's with Romain Sato? I see he is doing like 20 ppg for Xavier but in the second round of the draft.


----------



## AranhaHunter

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 3. Well to be honest with you many scouts are looking at him right now as kind of a tweener. Add that to the list such as Quickness, Shooting and Ball handling, Personally this happens when people such as GM's and scouts get to see you more. Varejao has been known for 3-4 years to some teams and he just has not been able to generate enough buzz to lift him to the lottery so far this year.


So what you are saying is he was doing pretty good until tryouts when people were unhappy with his quickness, shooting and ball handling? I think he's having a good year in europe, and from what I've seen thus far he's a better player than Splitter. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## OZZY

Why does nbadraft.net overrate foreign prospects so much?

Example:

Maciej Lampe 
Sofoklis Schortsanitis 
Leandrinho Barbosa 
Darko Milicic 
Nickoloz Tskitishvili
Malick Badiane 
Zaur Pachulia


Now I'm not against foreign talent in any way but it seems to me that nbadraft.net overrates a lot of foreign talent. Lampe and Schortsanitis for example were very hyped up and predicted to be fine players but both dropped into the second round when the site predicted them to be picked in the first. Now true they are still all young players for the most part and they might have not developed yet but still. I get the sense that the site gets all hyped on a foreign big man and they overrate them and expect that a foreign player will develop more than a American player?

Basketball is a world game but I don't think players should be ranked higher than another because they are from a different part of the world.

Sorry if I'm jumping to conclusions here, and if so why did Lampe and Schortsanitis drop?


----------



## ATLien

Lloreda is off to a monster season. Do you think he has the size and strength to start in the NBA?


----------



## AranhaHunter

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Why does nbadraft.net overrate foreign prospects so much?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Maciej Lampe
> Sofoklis Schortsanitis
> Leandrinho Barbosa
> Darko Milicic
> Nickoloz Tskitishvili
> Malick Badiane
> Zaur Pachulia


Well I can only comment on 3 of those players, I don't really follow the rest. 
I don't think we can call Leandrinho Barbosa or Darko Milic busts yet. Either has seen enough playing time, and Barbosa needs to learn english so he can communicate with his teammates. With that being said, Leandrinho averages 7 mins a game, and Darko 3, so that's not enough time for anyone to contribute much in that time period.
Tskitishvili, I'm being ready to call him a bust, but not quite yet, he hasn't seen much play time, but hasn't earned much either, as almost all PF, SF, and C on the Nuggets team play better than he does. 
But I'll wait till the end of the season before I call Tskitishvilli a bust and a couple of years before I call Leandrinho and Darko busts.


----------



## JGKoblenz

Well I don't think NBADraft.net overate foreigns so much. Here is an example: Pietrus was drafted at 11 (projected at 13 by NBADraft.net), Darko was drafted at 2 (projected at 2), Tskitishvili at 5 (projected at 5), Pavlovic at 19 (projected at 19), Diaw at 21 (projected at 21), Planic at 22 (projected at 22) Barbosa at 28 (projected at 31).

You got it right about Lampe and Sofoklis, they were predicted too high. But than again you could find an American player predicted too high if you want. Now if you are questioning their talent or if they will be great players, that's a very different question.


----------



## rynobot

Lampe had contract issues that was worriring all of the GMs at the draft. The Knicks rolled the dice on him and he ended up elgible to play.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Lampe had contract issues that was worriring all of the GMs at the draft. The Knicks rolled the dice on him and he ended up elgible to play.


Luckily, the Suns have Ambassador of Foreign Relations Jerry Colangelo. There was a similar situation a couple years ago w/ Jake Tsakalidis. There were rumors he might have gone as high as #9 that year, but teams were afraid of his Euro contract. I think had the Suns not promised Zarko they would take him, Lampe would have surely been wearing a PHX uniform this year.
Props to Colangelos for honoring promise to Z :yes:


----------



## Amareca

Why? Zarko is simply better than Lampe.

If the Suns wanted Lampe they could have taken him instead of Barbosa.

Barbosa a bust? How many minutes do you expect out of a foreign rookie PG who is still learning english playing behind Marbury?

Barbosa is ultra-fast and his defense looks like young Gary Payton. He will be good.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Why? Zarko is simply better than Lampe.
> 
> If the Suns wanted Lampe they could have taken him instead of Barbosa.


BigAmare, I believe Z is better that Lampe right now, but Lampe is bigger and has more upside. I don't think anyone expected Lampe to slip into the 2nd round. I think the Suns were committed to both Z and Leandrihno and did the right thing by not betraying their trust. However, if not for Lampe's contract problems, I doubt Z would have been higher on anyone's draft board.


----------



## Amareca

The Suns have said several times that Z was their #1 target and Barbosa #2 among PGs where they had James ranked first.

Lampe is the same size as Zarko, likely worse hands. He has more meat on his frame but it looks more like baby fat.


----------



## NYKBaller

He's a suns fan, what you expect him to say?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The Suns have said several times that Z was their #1 target and Barbosa #2 among PGs where they had James ranked first.


I think that is something they have to say, whether it is true or not. You cannot second guess yourself immediately after a draft. Executives absolutely MUST show confidence in their selections for better or worse - for the sake of their jobs. You can't be a GM and act like Priciple McVicker from Beavis and Butthead (uhhh..ohh..uhhh...we...love.uhh...Lampe...er...dammit Zarko...uuh..yeah)

They have to protect the psyche of Z and Leo. They also don't want to look like total jerks.

I love Amare and think he will be an All-Star. However, if available, I would have still taken Nene knowing that Amare would be ROY. I wanted him to slip to the Suns so bad, I'm sure the Suns did as well. However, Amare is looking like an impact player. Not a bad consolation.


----------



## Amareca

Ummm please I bet that is the reason why Colangelo and the staff were jumping up and high fiving both after Amare fell to them and Zarko and Barbosa.

The Suns had the inside track on Zarko all the way. Since he was at the Arizona Classic a few years ago. Zarko worked out only for a hand full of teams and went back to Yugoslavie to his ill mother.

In Amare's case the Suns even wanted to trade up to Clevelands pick to draft Amare because they were afraid that Portland who was also interessted would trade up to grab Amare.

I bet the Suns wanted Nene and that is why Amare had 2 workouts with the Suns, went to the Diamondbacks with Jerry before the draft and was the only draftee to have a radio interview after his workout.

That must be it!


----------



## pizzoni

*Suns*

I think that people a ripping the wrong franchise...

The Suns had some of the best drafts in the last 2 years...
Jacobsen, Zarko and Barbosa, are a really nice second unit to Marbury, Johnson , Marion....and there is Amare...

I think that maybe they should draft a center in the place of Jacobsen, but who???

If you look at recents team draft you should question the Magic?
Sasser, Humpries, Gaines???

Pizzoni
Ps. I think Nene were the first choice of the Suns and Amare the second, they were afraid to lost both before the draft...


----------



## NYKBaller

Well lets see if the Magic can go wrong with a #1 pick...


----------



## Big John

> Sorry if I'm jumping to conclusions here, and if so why did Lampe and Schortsanitis drop?


Lampe is going to be good. The kid is 18 years old. As I said in several posts this Summer, all he needs a good strength and conditioning coach and a chance to play. He was not picked in the first round because some teams were afraid of his contract situation and others just plain screwed up.

I've only seen clips of Schortsanitis so I can't comment on him.


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> I think that people a ripping the wrong franchise...
> 
> The Suns had some of the best drafts in the last 2 years...
> Jacobsen, Zarko and Barbosa, are a really nice second unit to Marbury, Johnson , Marion....and there is Amare...
> 
> I think that maybe they should draft a center in the place of Jacobsen, but who???
> 
> If you look at recents team draft you should question the Magic?
> Sasser, Humpries, Gaines???
> 
> Pizzoni
> Ps. I think Nene were the first choice of the Suns and Amare the second, they were afraid to lost both before the draft...


Don't get me wrong guys, I am thrilled with how Amare has turned out, but I am sure Nene was higher than him on their board. He is an awesome prospect.


----------



## pizzoni

> Don't get me wrong guys, I am thrilled with how Amare has turned out, but I am sure Nene was higher than him on their board. He is an awesome prospect.


I agree, and I wrote the same thing.

Pizzoni


----------



## NYKBaller

Lampe will be a Tim Ducan stats wise and Pau Gasol, style wise...


----------



## Siouxperior

Lampe willl be M.Okur at best


----------



## RoseCity

Tru dat Sioux. Lampe is simply too slow for a PF or SF. He will be abused by most on offense. If he can gain some strength, he might make a mark at Center. Doubtful though.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Lampe will be a Tim Ducan stats wise and Pau Gasol, style wise...


I think he'll be a Wilt Chamberlain stats wise and Magic Johnson style wise. 

:rofl:


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, and I wrote the same thing.
> 
> Pizzoni


Then maybe you should watch the Suns draft specials.

You can even watch this years on suns.com if you want. They wanted Barbosa and Zarko before the draft started and they got them.

If the Suns wanted Nene and not Amare, why the hell do you think that they had Amare for 2 workouts, Colangelo took him to the D'backs and they had him on ktar610 to do an interview??

It was well known that the Blazers were high on Amare also and wanted to trade up and the Suns tried to trade up as well to make sure the Blazers don't grab Amare.

The press also thought that the Suns wanted Tsikitsvilli which was BS.

Nene can't even compare to Amare right now. Not on the court and not in leadership qualities or maturity.
Amare shows so much maturity. Wether it is travelling injured with the team, travelling injured with the summer league guys to help them out and support them.

Amare is just a great great guy and was and will always be better than Nene.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

My top five list of players who arent involved in much draft talk......

1. Gerald Fitch - Kentucky - 6'3 SG/PG - 19.1 ppg - 4 rpg - 1.6 apg
(Senior leader on a very good Kentucky team, Great Shooter 52.2% FG, Nice Defensive Stopper, Can Play Both Guard Spots)
Draft - Should Go Late First or Early Second

2. Chuck Hayes - Kentucky - 6'6 PF/SF - 13 ppg - 9.6 rpg - 2.6 apg
(Second Senior Leader on a Good Basketball team, Solid Rebounder, Good Post Scoring Ability)
Draft - Should Go Mid Second Round

3. Marcus Smallwood - Northern Illinois - 6'6 F - 14.6 ppg - 11 rpg 
(Good Rebounder, Abilty to Score, Not A Bad Passer)
Draft - Should Go Mid or Late Second Round

4. Cliff Hawkins - Kentucky - 6'1 PG - 11.7 ppg - 6.7 apg - 2.9 spg
(Great Passer, Can score, Amazing lock down Defense)
Draft - Should Go Mid Second Round

5. Darren Brooks - Southern Illinois - 6'3 PG - 18.9 ppg - 6.9 apg
(Great All-Around Offensive Player, Only a Junior so may stay in college one more year, Almost as good as Southern Illinois former PG, Kent Williams, Who was Completly over-looked in the Draft and is playing great in the NBDL)
Draft - Late 2nd Round (if he enters this year)
Early or Mid 2nd Round (If He waits and enters in 2005)

I Would Appreciate it If you would share your top 5 list.


----------



## hcsilla

*Re: Re: Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong guys, I am thrilled with how Amare has turned out, but I am sure Nene was higher than him on their board.


How you can be "sure"?

What is sure that Suns were very very impressed with Stoudemire.
Even Justin Young reported after Amare's workouts that Suns love Amare AND he would be a very good fit to them.

Also Hilario would have been a reasonable pick for PHO. But they seemed to prefer Amare because A. either they knew that Hilario won't be available at #9 B. or they thought that Amare is a better prospect than Hilario.

Anyway they made the right move and I find a bit hilarious that someone is critisizing the Suns because they did pick Amare and arguing that Hilario would have been a better pick.

BTW, how is Nene a better prospect than the ROY who was taken directly from the highschool? 
In which aspects of the game precisely is Nene better or can become better than Stoudemire?


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>
> Amare is just a great great guy and was and will always be better than Nene.


He is a great guy and a great player, but it is foolish to say he is and always will be a better player than Nene. I'm not blinded by my support to PHX by saying that Amare was the better prospect.
Nene was the better NBA prospect. I believe the Suns were realistic in believing Nene would be off the board, as it would be unrealistic to believe otherwise. Colangelo is a good businessman, and he doesn't take rediculous risks. They were realistic in that Amare would be available, and that he was the best option. Taking a player to a baseball game isn't getting engaged. Players and prospects are wined and dined to greater measures than sporting events. Especially being a HSer, they probably wanted to make Amare feel as comfortable as possible and immediately begin to build a positive relationship w/ him. 

Bryan Colangelo fell in love w/ Barbosa a couple days before the draft and was determined to get him, regardless. The Suns make solid decisions and don't break promises. That is why they are the profitable businessmen that they are. I'm sure they figured Lampe would be gone, and giving Z a promise was worth it.


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Re: Re: Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>hcsilla</b>!
> 
> How you can be "sure"?
> 
> What is sure that Suns were very very impressed with Stoudemire.
> Even Justin Young reported after Amare's workouts that Suns love Amare AND he would be a very good fit to them.
> 
> Also Hilario would have been a reasonable pick for PHO. But they seemed to prefer Amare because A. either they knew that Hilario won't be available at #9 B. or they thought that Amare is a better prospect than Hilario.
> 
> Anyway they made the right move and I find a bit hilarious that someone is critisizing the Suns because they did pick Amare and arguing that Hilario would have been a better pick.
> 
> BTW, how is Nene a better prospect than the ROY who was taken directly from the highschool?
> In which aspects of the game precisely is Nene better or can become better than Stoudemire?


I'm not criticizing anyone. All I was saying was that although Amare has exceeded all expectations, I still would rather have had Nene. Whether he was available was not the question.

Nene is 6'11 260 and very athletic. He is bigger and more versatile than Amare. He is big enough to play C, but quick enough to play PF. He is a very good shotblocker and a solid defender. He could have played both post positions for the Suns.

The argument that Amare was the better prospect I don't believe holds water. The idea that Amare is a better fit for the Suns I think is an absurd one because Nene would have fit right into that role, and scored the same garbage points, grabbed lots of boards, and blocked lots of shots.

When the Suns say they love Amare, they likely were saying that they love the fact of the value that they were getting from the #9 pick - "I can't we're going to get an impact player at #9". I suppose you would also rather have taken Amare over Yao as well?

I'm not hating on Amare, I am as proud of him as anyone. However, I'm being realistic in saying that Nene was the better NBA prospect.


----------



## Lusty RaRue

> Originally posted by <b>kentuckyfan13</b>!
> My top five list of players who arent involved in much draft talk......
> 
> 1. Gerald Fitch - Kentucky - 6'3 SG/PG - 19.1 ppg - 4 rpg - 1.6 apg
> (Senior leader on a very good Kentucky team, Great Shooter 52.2% FG, Nice Defensive Stopper, Can Play Both Guard Spots)
> Draft - Should Go Late First or Early Second
> 
> 2. Chuck Hayes - Kentucky - 6'6 PF/SF - 13 ppg - 9.6 rpg - 2.6 apg
> (Second Senior Leader on a Good Basketball team, Solid Rebounder, Good Post Scoring Ability)
> Draft - Should Go Mid Second Round
> 
> 3. Marcus Smallwood - Northern Illinois - 6'6 F - 14.6 ppg - 11 rpg
> (Good Rebounder, Abilty to Score, Not A Bad Passer)
> Draft - Should Go Mid or Late Second Round
> 
> 4. Cliff Hawkins - Kentucky - 6'1 PG - 11.7 ppg - 6.7 apg - 2.9 spg
> (Great Passer, Can score, Amazing lock down Defense)
> Draft - Should Go Mid Second Round
> 
> 5. Darren Brooks - Southern Illinois - 6'3 PG - 18.9 ppg - 6.9 apg
> (Great All-Around Offensive Player, Only a Junior so may stay in college one more year, Almost as good as Southern Illinois former PG, Kent Williams, Who was Completly over-looked in the Draft and is playing great in the NBDL)
> Draft - Late 2nd Round (if he enters this year)
> Early or Mid 2nd Round (If He waits and enters in 2005)
> 
> I Would Appreciate it If you would share your top 5 list.


 Isn'tChuck Hayes a junior?

Torin(sic?) Francis, Kenneth Lowe, Francisco Garcia, Bracy(sic?) Wright

Lowe is a senior in the Bobby Jackson mold. I don't know if the others will come out.


----------



## Nene31jwill2

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not criticizing anyone. All I was saying was that although Amare has exceeded all expectations, I still would rather have had Nene. Whether he was available was not the question.
> 
> Nene is 6'11 260 and very athletic. He is bigger and more versatile than Amare. He is big enough to play C, but quick enough to play PF. He is a very good shotblocker and a solid defender. He could have played both post positions for the Suns.
> 
> The argument that Amare was the better prospect I don't believe holds water. The idea that Amare is a better fit for the Suns I think is an absurd one because Nene would have fit right into that role, and scored the same garbage points, grabbed lots of boards, and blocked lots of shots.
> 
> When the Suns say they love Amare, they likely were saying that they love the fact of the value that they were getting from the #9 pick - "I can't we're going to get an impact player at #9". I suppose you would also rather have taken Amare over Yao as well?
> 
> I'm not hating on Amare, I am as proud of him as anyone. However, I'm being realistic in saying that Nene was the better NBA prospect.


Agree...
For me Amare deserves the ROY, but Nenê was a better prospect.
Nenê now has better post moves than Amare, and is developing an good 18 Jumper. Amare is rebounding better, but Nenê is one of the best post defender of the league.
They will be dominants players in this league, no doubt. But IMO Nenê is better.
P.S.: Rebel in Brazil Nenê was listed at 6'11 280 pounds
 IMO is much weight for him


----------



## Amareca

You are not realistic.

Nene isn't half the shotblocker Amare is. He doesn't have close to the post moves Amare has.
Just look at the difference between them, how often Amare gets to the line and how many big scoring nights Amare has, he almost doubles NEne's career high.

Nene might devellop a medium range jumpshot, however Amare already displayed that shot this season.

Your arguments hold absolutely no water at all. It is a FACT that Amare was the guy the Suns wanted. Just because he went 3-4 picks later doesn't make him a worse prospect.

I guess the Bulls just took MJ because they were convinced the others were not available at #3.

It is a FACT that the Suns wanted to trade with Cleveland to take Amare higher in the first round. It is a FACT.

It also is a fact that Amare was 2 days in Phoenix, went with the Suns owner to the Dbacks and had a radio interview. None of the other draft prospects even got close to that attention.

Get your facts straight. 

This is a pretty annoying topic. Amare is the ROY, Amare is cleary much better than Nene and has showed a lot more potential too and the Suns have made it very clear ever since that Amare was their priority.

Yet you are still *****ing about this?

You think the Suns would have really wanted Nene and Lampe instead of Amare and Zarko? :laugh:


----------



## Jonathan Watters

The Suns may very well have wanted Amare all along.

Nonetheless, 

Amare and Nene are very similar, physically. 

Amare has been put into about the best situation he could ask far, in terms of success early on in his career. 

Reverse their roles, and I don't think you'd see much change in numbers at all.


----------



## Amareca

Yeah because Nene was stuck on Denver fighting for playing time with all those great players...


----------



## pizzoni

> Yeah because Nene was stuck on Denver fighting for playing time with all those great players...


Yeah, and Amare beat two Hall of fames in Tom Gugliota and Jack Voskhul. Man I don´t undertand why they say the Suns doesn´t have a post game...


----------



## Amareca

So ? That just proves my point.

Both of them had a sucky supporting cast in the frontcourt, although Hilario still had Camby for 29 games but Amare was far better as a rookie who didn't have the international experience or pro-experience that Nene had.


----------



## JPBulls

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> So ? That just proves my point.
> 
> Both of them had a sucky supporting cast in the frontcourt, although Hilario still had Camby for 29 games but Amare was far better as a rookie who didn't have the international experience or pro-experience that Nene had.


But forgot that Nenê started to learn how to play basketball with 16 years. I think he will improve more over the years than Amare, I can´t see Amare being a lot better than he already is.


----------



## SheriffKilla

*what do you think*

what do you think of 

Kevin Martin
Luke Jackson
Gerald Riley
Francisco Garcia
Kirk Snyder
Michael Kuebler
Scooter McFagdon
Jarret Jack
Andre Igudoala
Dijont Thompson


----------



## AndOneZ17

Which high school propects do you think will enter the draft. And do you think Tahirou Sani, Johan Petro or Peter Ramos will enter the draft? Where will they be picked?


----------



## hcsilla

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Suns*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> I'm not criticizing anyone. All I was saying was that although Amare has exceeded all expectations, I still would rather have had Nene.


That's your choice however there isn't any single fact which would prove it.



> Nene is 6'11 260 and very athletic.


Amare is 6'10 and 245 and even more athletic.



> He is bigger and more versatile than Amare.


That's the same point you just wrote it twice.



> He is big enough to play C,


Yes, and that's why Nene is complaining that he isn't a C and doesn't want to play C. 



> He is a * very good * shotblocker


Who Nene?
If you consider .5 BPG very good then yes, he is a very good shotblocker.
But in this case how would you call Amare's 1.72 BPG?




> The argument that Amare was the better prospect I don't believe holds water.


Don't you?
But the argument that Nene was the better prospect does hold water, right?



> The idea that Amare is a better fit for the Suns I think is an absurd one because Nene would have fit right into that role, and scored the same garbage points, grabbed lots of boards, and blocked lots of shots.


Actually Nene did not block a lot of shots. Amare did.



> I suppose you would also rather have taken Amare over Yao as well?


Great point.
BTW, Yao was clearly unavailable for the Suns. Nene was not.



> I'm not hating on Amare, I am as proud of him as anyone. However, I'm being realistic in saying that Nene was the better NBA prospect.


That's not realistic at all.

Amare and Nene had similar athleticism, age. Nene was more experienced.
Right now Amare is a better player.That's a FACT. 
There is NOTHING, NOTHING which would prove that Nene would have a bigger upside which does lead to the conclusion that yes, Amare Stoudemire was a better prospect than Nene Hilario.

By your logic Brown is a better prospect than Amare because Brown didn't prove anything yet (while Amare did) but he will.
Once.Somewhen.Somewhere.


----------



## SheriffKilla

i would have also taken hilario over amare
but right now i do admit that amare is better


----------



## Anderson_Varejão

hey matt, wassup. I've got some questions here:
1- what's the chances of Rafael Araujo becomes a lottery pick?
2- could Splitter be a top 5?
3- When Alex Garcia going be back in the Spurs?
4- Is there any other Brazilian that could be in the next draft and don't have his name on the nbadraft.net mock draft?
5- What can we expect of Pavel ?
6- When Carlos Delfino going play in the NBA? Is he as good as Ginobili?

all right, that's it.
thanks man.


----------



## ballstorm

Hello Matt

I wish i could have some informations concerning Michel Morandais 's [CU] chances to be drafted. He will turn 25 in 4 days exactly [10/01/2004]. Do you know if any player of this age has ever ben drafted ?


----------



## Gardan

WHAT do you think about Rodolfo Fernandez, who plays at DKJ Joventut in Spain.

People says he is the best prospect in Spain

Sorry for my English


----------



## pizzoni

*Mock from 01.10 www.nbadraft.net*

Matthew Maureer,

Do you truly believe that huertas would be a first round and Varejão a second round?

I truly don´t get it, cuz Varejão wazs the Best player in our NT in pre-olympics and PAN AM games, and he is a better player right now than Huertas, Araujo or Splitter...

Why he didn´t get any love???

Pizzoni

PS. Adriano Machado will play for Flamengo in the NT, ,which will help him a lot cuz he will get a lot of minutes with a good coach...


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3

Matthew How does it look for Julius Page or Carl Krauser in the upcoming Draft?

Thanks A lot


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

MM,

As per my thread on the college board... what's the go with Delonte West? Will he be drafted, or perhaps be one of these unsigned rookies who end up contributing? He seems to be highly productive, almost scarily so. We'll probably only get a look at St. Joes once the tourney rolls around (no A-10 coverage here), so I'd like to know what to expect.


----------



## ivo_krka

Would Roko Ukic be selected in the first round if he decides to apply for the draft?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Matthew, if you give us a sneak peak at the 2005 mock, I will be your best friend.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I was thinking more like Greek God, but if we have to stay within the mortal realm for comparisons...
> 
> I find it funny that you would mention he's NOT an NFL tight end.
> 
> If there's any professional athelete he reminds me of (physically), it would be Kansas City TE Tony Gonzalez.
> 
> BTW, I was just as utterly wrong about Hump as you were, Mr. Maurer.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what you think of Humphries now in terms of NBA potential. I can't quite figure out what makes him so unique, but no player comparison comes to mind.
> 
> He's got to have at least a chance to be a first rounder in 2004.


That not a bad body comparison Tony Gonzalez isn't that far off. As far as where I see him now (Although much to Ozzy's delight I am eating crow now) I see him as a top 15-20 pick with the highest being a top 10 selection. Humphries has potential but I honestly don't consider him to be one of those guys who has tons of potential. I think he'll be a solid NBA player but I don't consider him a all-star type of talent. I think he has the makings of a solid rebounder and above average low post scorer. But then again he mad me look real bad this year so who knows!!! :grinning:


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What is your opinion of Darren Brooks, a Junior guard who plays for Southern Illinois? Do you think he is an NBA prospect and could be drafted, or at least signed as an undrafted free agent?


I really like this kid he got just explosive leaping abilty, good ball handler and quickness. But he does have some bad thing sfor one he's not a super shooter yet. At 6-3 most of his life he has focused on scoring what Brooks must do now is learn how to set-up teammates. In the NBA unless your something really special NBA Gm's get turned off by 6-3 combo guards. If he can do for himself next year what Devin Harris did for himself this year which is prove he can distrubute the ball he certaintly will stand a shot at getting drafted. If he doens't get drafted and fails to stand out at a pre-draft camp Europe will be his likely destination.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Shouldn't Rafael Araujo be getting more mention? He is 6'11 280lbs, and his last two games he has put up 31pts 14rbs and 32pts 17rbs (against OSU) I know there has been concern about his over-aggressiveness and foul trouble, but he seems to have a better handle on that this year
> 
> Thoughts?



Let's see you were right when you wrote this. Right now he is currently listed on our site as number 24. Yes your absolutely right about him. Araujo's numbers have been excellent. But the thing to remember with him is:

A) He's is foul prone and once he gets to the NBA that will be looked at and exploited. True he has improved but still not by leaps and bounds.

B) Athletically he lacks great leaping ability and quickness..

C) Not a super shot blocker. 

D) At his age of 24 he doesn't have alot of potential.


----------



## OZZY

> (Although much to Ozzy's delight I am eating crow now)


 Nah, I have made mistakes before as well, and really the book is not written on him yet anyway. But actually I was very disappointed in Kris's game this weekend against Purdue, he got physically out played by the Purdue front line which made me question if he could actually play PF in the league. But it also could have just been a bad game on his part.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> A) He's is foul prone and once he gets to the NBA that will be looked at and exploited. True he has improved but still not by leaps and bounds.


Most of his fouls come because he is so much bigger then the other players that slight contact sends them sprawling (or so it looks like to the refs) During the BYU-Air Force game a Clipper scout was quoted as saying that Araujo will be better in the pros because he won't get called for such ticky-tack fouls. 



> B) Athletically he lacks great leaping ability and quickness..


It's true that he does not have great leaping ability, but he does run the floor well, and since he is a power player it doesn't matter as much does it? I know he won't be able to overpower Shaq, but he is still a strong player even by pro standards.



> C) Not a super shot blocker.


I agree with you here. It's the area of his game he nees to work on the most.



> D) At his age of 24 he doesn't have alot of potential.


I strongly disagree with this. He has not been playing basketball very long. He started in High School when he got too big to play soccer. And besides that, he is already physically strong, so all he needs to do is learn the game better, and he has already shown he can do that. He has shown great improvement from last year.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ezmo

*Robert Swift*

Hey, Matt. love the site, have for awhile

How come Robert Swift dropped to second round in your newest mock? Your most recent update about him talks about his ineligibility again, but he has been playing all season long. Could you please explain why he dropped?


----------



## azirishmusic

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> Let's see you were right when you wrote this. Right now he is currently listed on our site as number 24. Yes your absolutely right about him. Araujo's numbers have been excellent. But the thing to remember with him is:
> 
> A) He's is foul prone and once he gets to the NBA that will be looked at and exploited. True he has improved but still not by leaps and bounds.
> 
> B) Athletically he lacks great leaping ability and quickness..
> 
> C) Not a super shot blocker.
> 
> D) At his age of 24 he doesn't have alot of potential.


I watched him play against Colorado State and their much smaller front line totally outplayed him. They repeatedly scored against him in the paint and he was completely oust hustled for rebounds.

He might be useful for a team that needed a low post power player, but I doubt he would get a lot of minutes against quicker opponents.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Change in subject, I am interested in Andris Biedrins. Some reports compare him to Andrei Kirilenko (but not as good an outside shooter). Is Biedrins viewed primarily as an SF or could he become a center or PF?


----------



## OZZY

What does nbadraft.net think of Regis Koundjia? Isn't he a great athlete or what...


----------



## OZZY

What does nbadraft.net think of Marcus Campbell? I think the kid has skills, and is worth a look, but will obviously have to improve in his senior season.


----------



## BEEZ

Matt, why has Hakim Warricks stock dropped when he has CLEARLY improved? I have asked some of my sources in the know and they havent been able to give me a straight answer. Maybe you know?


----------



## BEEZ

Matt, why has Hakim Warricks stock dropped when he has CLEARLY improved? I have asked some of my sources in the know and they havent been able to give me a straight answer. Maybe you know?


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Matt, why has Hakim Warricks stock dropped when he has CLEARLY improved? I have asked some of my sources in the know and they havent been able to give me a straight answer. Maybe you know?


what is up with the double post 12 minutes apart???


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> what is up with the double post 12 minutes apart???


The electric went out in my community


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> The electric went out in my community


sure it did.


----------



## brotharomeo

*.*

what do you think about dee brown? when do you think he will make the nba. do you think he would be a good fit for the clippers?


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Matt, why has Hakim Warricks stock dropped when he has CLEARLY improved? I have asked some of my sources in the know and they havent been able to give me a straight answer. Maybe you know?


It almost always happens that a player's stock drops if he goes back to school for another year, because that means he got a year older and therefore has less potential. Scouts expect you to get much better every year, if you don't get better, your stock drops, actually your stock drops if you only get SOMEWHAT better. You have to get WAAAY better for your stock to stay the same or even improve. Obviously Hakim Warrick didn't improve as much as the scouts expected him to, so his stock dropped.


----------



## ATLien

Brandon Bass..... opinions? Looks like a balla to me. Plays very well without the ball, good shotblocker, runs the floor very well, awesome athleticism and instincts....

UK had to double and triple team him just to beat LSU.


----------



## albertz

hi,
i wanna ask you that, how you denote the draft team when they change their team name between two seasons. How it is right?

For example

2000 Vancouver Grizzlies => 2001 Memphis Grizzlies
There are lots of pages (also in nbadraft.net) where 2001 rookies were draft by Memphis Grizzlies, but nba.com there is Vancouver Grizzlies.

When memphis is right, then the name will come which name the team will have in next season.

Also it is so
1984 Kansas City Kings => 1985 Sacramento Kings
In 1985 draft there was Saxramento Kings

But 
1977 Buffalo Braves => 1978 San Diego Clippers
In 1978 draft there was somehow Buffalo Braves

Somehow here they take the team name from previous season.

also it is so
1976 New York Nets => 1977 New Jersey Nets
In 1977 draft there was New York Nets

Also i cant understand how some team don't be in draft from their first season
2004 
Charlotte Bobcats it is a new team and they are in 2004 draft, but ...

1976 
New York Nets & Denver Nuggets don't have any picks

When someone knows how this draft system works i would be very grateful when you let me know this too. Sry when someone has ask this questionbefore, i am quite new in here and i haven't had so much time to watch this forum.


----------



## Carl English

*Bogus Stats*

I wanted to know who was your source on Ivan Chiariev's stats. They're COMPLETELY BOGUS! I watched the kid play all year and I just laugh at those numbers. You're ruining your own credibility by having that garbage on your site.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

Well that is what we are trying to get to the bottom of right now... Most of the people we have talked to said that they are really high.... I am waiting for his coach to tell us what his numbers are. We have multiple stories about this whole thing. We got those numbers from an outside source very close to the situation. PM so I can talk to you in more detail.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

albertz I'm gonna have to look that one up myself. Great question Moderator please close thread


----------



## alex

Now, why d'ya want this thread closed, jus doesn't make sense.



Your new sig indicates that you are afraid of competition. Are ya?


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>JPBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> But forgot that Nenê started to learn how to play basketball with 16 years. I think he will improve more over the years than Amare, I can´t see Amare being a lot better than he already is.


24ppg 10rpg 1.7apg 1.7bph 1.0spg 50%FG since your comment. Nice!
I love to bring up those kinda things.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Your new sig indicates that you are afraid of competition. Are ya?


Say what man cause it's not preseason anymore we are now moving into the 2003 draft


----------

